# Galvanized metals in my smoke box



## k5yac (Jan 23, 2008)

Ok, I have read several posts that insist that we not use any galvanized metals in our smokers, grills, etc., but I am looking for a simple way to extend my exhaust pipe down to my cooking grate, and I don't want to use something fragile like a dryer vent tube. What I had in mind is a 3" flexible exhaust pipe from the auto parts store... durable yes, but it is galvanized. What are the dangers in an environment that rarely reaches 350* (normally 250-300 or so)? I'm not a metallurgist, so I'm just looking for some facts. 

This thread (long, but the first couple posts get to the point) seems to debunk some of the stuff I've heard, but I don't know where these guys are coming from. One claims to have galvanized metal in his grill and several people seem to think it's not a problem. Another guy says galvanized metal is safe up to welding temps. 

I want to mod my smoker but I'm having a hard time finding something suitable. What do ya'll think?


----------



## bbq bubba (Jan 23, 2008)

Be safe and go with the dryer vent and a clamp, it will last quite a while!!


----------



## linescum (Jan 23, 2008)

i just took a piece of aluminum flashing and rolled it up and shoved it in the pipe

by the way "73's" KB3GHW


----------



## ikebbq (Jan 23, 2008)

I'm with linescum on this one.  Use the aluminum flashing and just roll it up and place it it the chimney.


----------



## packplantpath (Jan 23, 2008)

I'll 3rd that.  It's what I did and works like a charm.


----------



## glued2it (Jan 23, 2008)

I'll fourth!


----------



## t-bone tim (Jan 23, 2008)

here's what I did with my smoke n pit ... it's not galvanised , but if all you can get is ...then heat it real hot with a torch or fire of some sort before you install it .....this one I welded in place ...and you also will need to cut out a bit on the corner of the top warming rack if you intend to keep it in place ...


----------



## fireguy (Jan 23, 2008)

Just another opinion....

I also went through this delima last year when I built my smoker.

I will tell you a few things to think about that I found...

1. the galvinizaton on metals is more dangerous to Children than Adults.
2. it is said to be dangerous if food or drink was in direct contact with the metal( so as to absorb in to the food or drink)
3. The biggest danger I found was in relation to lung cancer, in the event that the metal was Welded, cut, melted, or basically anything that brought the metal to its melting point which is to my knowledge way hotter than any of us smoke at, I think over 900 Deg F.
4. If you look into this you will find that Aluminum is also dangerous at very high temps, not to mention the melting point for Aluminum is lower.

5. but both metals have a high risk of Cancer and Alzhiemers among other dangers.

 For what it is worth, I went ahead and used both Aluminum and Galv. metal in my smoker, but I would do some more investigating before you make up your mind. I will say that my smoker never gets over 250, and I never have food in direct contact with the Galv or Alum.

Either way there is a risk involved, so use caution. 

these are just some things I found, hope they help, and sorry for the long post.


----------



## k5yac (Jan 23, 2008)

All right, I'll put this one to sleep, and take everyone's advice and look a little harder for a suitable vent pipe or something. I need another meat probe, so I'll stop by Lowe's on the way home to see what they have. 

T-Bone Tim... one of the metal guys here at work suggested the same thing... get the galvanized stuff real hot over a fire to kind of season or cook the fumes off. 

Probably wouldn't be a problem at smoker temps, but better safe than sorry. Thanks gang! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





edit:  Thanks fireguy... I had a metal worker say the same thing to me about the kids.  The first thing he asked was if I had children in the house.


----------



## bwsmith_2000 (Jan 23, 2008)

I did the same thing to my silver smoker that Lineskum did. That is, take a piece of aluminum sheet metal, roll it into a roll, stick it into the bottom of the chimney and let it expand to the size of the hole. Adjust it to the grid level and you're done. Forget metalurgy.


----------



## k5yac (Jan 24, 2008)

Alright, I picked up some 3" aluminum flex duct and made the mod the same way many of you have. Once I got in there and poked around, I don't think the heavier galvanized stuff would have worked anyway... too rigid. Thanks for the quick replies, and for keeping me on the right track. I knew you guys would help me make the right decision. 

No pics, but it is similar to others that have posted on the subject. 

Thanks again!


----------



## richtee (Jan 24, 2008)

Check this thread out, K5
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...87726#poststop


----------

